# Are you a Fi-ENFP or an Ne-ENFP?



## yuffy

chickydoda said:


> Thank you for the excellent post @_Eliza. Peace to you._ I didn't even know ENFPs were split like this! I hope you don't mind me quoting you, or making a thread based off your post, I just found it really insightful and interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Eliza. Peace to you. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I have thought is there might a preponderance of Fi-ENFps here vs. Ne-ENFps like me. ...I am also interested in Socionics typing, which subtypes ENFps into two subtype groups Ne's and Fi's - Extroverted Intuition and Introverted Feeling.
> 
> Here is a couple of links to pics of those celebrity subtypes, now that I have wandered this far off-topic:
> 
> Fi-ENFps: Fi-ENFp
> Ne-ENFps: Ne-ENFp
> 
> Socionics type and subtype explanations below are from this page: Socionics - the16types.info - Type and subtype descriptions by Meged and Ovch
> 
> *Intuitive Ethical Extravert IEE (ENFp, Ne-Fi): INSPIRER
> 
> IEE's eyes are mobile and expressive. They reflect well his internal emotional state and its relation to others. Their expression is very variable. Gaze frequently is scattered, but it becomes penetrating and deep when it is focused on the interlocutor. Usually benevolent, merry and even coquettish, under the effect of the emotions it can become strained and angry.
> 
> The mimicry of face corresponds to IEE's emotional state. Emotions of IEE are very variable; therefore his mimicry is diverse - from infectious laughter to strong indignation, from ecstasy to quiet pensiveness. Frequently his face has a removed, dreamy expression. Smile appears easily and naturally on face of IEE.
> 
> Sometimes he will express encouragement even if at that moment he has to voice unpleasant things. Usually around people he acts as an optimist; thus if in poor spirits, his smile and expression of eyes will not coincide. Intonations of voice will also betray his internal state.
> 
> Movements are gusty, impulsive, uninhibited. Pose is free and unconstrained, sometimes somewhat theatrical, especially if he feels that he is being watched. Gait a little loose or uncoordinated. He walks rapidly, with lightness, frequently bumping into obstacles. Manners of behavior is simple and natural, but it is a little demonstrative. He does not like touch and familiarity. Skillfully regulates distance in interactions.
> *
> 
> 
> *ADVISER (Ne-ENFp)*
> The intuitive subtype gives the impression of a person that has been torn off from reality. Internally focused and at the same time disseminated, they’re inclined to unexpected contrasts of behavior where shyness and apathy are replaced by emotional elevation, determination and activity, a melancholic look - or inspired/joyful. Thoughtful and impulsive, optimistic and suppressed, timid and energetic, they provide various impressions. Internally inconsistent, sensitive and vulnerable, they hid their problems under a mask of carelessness. Try to be affable with everything, aspire to understand and favor everyone with a smile. They are attentive, soft and tactful. Willingly they explore the problems of others, try to find ways out of difficult positions and give useful advice. They protect their emotions and can threaten their opponents with notable psychological pressure. They’re impulsive, a little bit angular and their movements are badly coordinated. Gait is fast and a bit clumsy; their chins are often pointed, appear attentive, interrogative or surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> *[IMPROVISATOR (Fi-ENFp)*
> The ethical subtype is artistic, impatient and a little extravagant. Unpredictability rules their actions and statements. Like to surprise/entertain friends, in which case even insignificant events can present them with sensations. Frequently the soul of the company, they’re self-assured with a good sense of humor, are easy to get along with and very impulsive. Are able to create familiar (i.e. home) conditions of dialogue, even among unfamiliar people. Willingly pay compliments while admiring (and being admired by) friends. Optimistic and friendly, charming and coquettish, they give the impression of theatricality. When focusing directly on something or someone they rarely blink. Their movements are sharp and resolute, their gait prompt and assured, though a little angular. Love originality and dress tastefully with the purpose of making an impression.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm more of a Ne user.
Click to expand...


----------

